
The Playstation 4 has Already Failed - ericyan
http://meltingice.net/2013/02/20/playstation-4/
======
throwaway420
_has Sony considered the actual value this feature adds to the console? It's
superfluous, at best._

The features that excite technical people aren't always the same things that
excite the average person.

Remember this description of the iPod when it was first announced? _No
wireless. Less space than a nomad. Lame._

While most technical people look at something like another sharing button as
another bit of stupidity, I guarantee you that there's some young person out
there that saw the sharing button and thought to themselves "You mean I can
chat with my friends and spend time with them while playing games and show
them what I'm doing and stuff. That's awesome!".

The stupidest things like this sometimes really take off. It's just hard to
predict.

I share much of your skepticism and am very underwhelmed by what little I've
seen of the PS4 so far, but without seeing how it all fits together and seeing
how normal people will react to it and what games are ultimately released it's
probably unfair to label it a failure just yet.

